

Win a Battle Axe and $3,000 in Wufoo's API Contest - unfoldedorigami
http://wufoo.com/2010/08/02/win-a-real-battle-axe-in-the-wufoo-api-contest/

======
pg
This made my day. I love it that we funded a company that gives away battle
axes.

~~~
leftnode
It is cool. I once ran OpenGLForums.com and when the movie Blade was really
popular, I ran a contest to make a 3D movie programmatically about Blade and
the winner would win the sword (or a replica, rather) from the movie.
Unfortunately, it turns out shipping a weapon is much more difficult than it
appears, especially overseas. I ended up just sending the guy the value of the
sword and kept it for myself.

Regardless, this is a cool contest and has a cool prize.

------
chunkyslink
From the rules and judging page

> This contest is open to United States residents only.

Why do this? Surely the aim is to make something cool. Why limit to the US ?
Wufoo is not limited to the USA only so why apply this to the comp ?

People in other countries also understand REST you know !

~~~
prodigal_erik
For what it's worth, after a history of scams there are now a lot of
regulations in the US around contests and lotteries. I've see "US residents
only" in fine print before, and I wouldn't be surprised if they would risk
legal or tax problems if they let anyone else participate.

~~~
unfoldedorigami
For what it's worth, here's a bit more information. There are tax and legal
reasons.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweepstakes>

"Because of their potential for abuse, sweepstakes are heavily regulated in
many countries. The U.S., Canada, and individual U.S. states all have laws
covering sweepstakes, resulting in special rules depending on where the
entrant lives. The U.S. Federal Trade Commission exercises some authority over
sweepstakes promotion and sweepstakes scams in the United States."

While this isn't a sweepstakes, the same comission also oversees rules and
laws about contests and have equally annoying restrictions. Obviously, we
would love the talent and potential of the international community to work on
this.

------
pjscott
I love how Wufoo takes a really boring-sounding task, making forms, and
manages to act downright _giddy_ about it.

~~~
seldo
The fact that there is a market for point solutions like this always amazes me
-- but we needed one ourselves in the early days, when we wanted to run a
customer survey but were too busy building the product to write one.

------
unfoldedorigami
If you like to program and own medieval weaponry, this one's for you. Best of
luck to everyone!

------
cschep
If you were to make an iPhone app, let's say to facilitate the mobile entry in
a cool way, would you still own the app after the contest? I assume it's all
just whatever you want to do with it? and they just pick a winner?

or are you submitting to them "for keeps" ?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
The terms of the contest say you get to keep it:

"The code from all submitted entries remains entirely under the ownership of
the submitter. The exception is wrapper libraries which we require to be open
source and permission given to us to put up on our GitHub repository."

~~~
cschep
ah, thanks.

------
lox
Apparently the rest of the world doesn't deserve battle axes. I would have
loved to enter. Totally need a battle axe.

------
Aaronontheweb
I'm so making Wufoo-Foo

